# Best Car Shampoo on the market?



## M140iShadow

I’m a total newbie and looking for advice on the best shampoo to order for when the new car arrives next month? I’ve heard that Bilt Hamber Auto Wash is good.........


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R

If you after a shampoo then you won’t go wrong with either from the ODK range, the only other one I use is from Adams which is also very good.


----------



## Dazzel81

Not used Auto Wash myself, my current go to is M&K Spa. Gtechniq Gwash & Carchem 1900:1 are also very good :thumb:


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

There is no perfect best shampoo as there are so many excellent shampoos on the market.Read cossiecols shampoo review thread


----------



## LeeH

Car pro reset
Dodo born to be mild 
Adams blue. 

My top 3. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## steelghost

There is an argument that, provided your pre-wash routine is good, the exact shampoo you use is not too important, since it should only have to remove a thin road film.

Other factors like economy, "sudsiness", smell, etc also come into play of course. 

The other major consideration is whether you want a "pure" shampoo ie one that doesn't leave anything on the paint, or one that leaves behind a little protection.

In the winter I like to use Gyeon Bathe+ to give some "SiO2" based slickness, but in summer I prefer a pure and clean rinsing shampoo, so I can use a QD as a drying aid for extra gloss


----------



## cossiecol

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=363239


----------



## Oldsparky

It really is what suits you. Read reviews try a few and be prepared to change. I’m a great fan of MK but also use Gyeon Bathe and Meguires Nxt. Have fun finding your favourites 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJohnson

Dooka Wash is my go to and looking forward to trying the new shampoo that is in the pipeline


----------



## dchapman88

Glare Ultra Shampoo
Gyeon Bathe 
CG Hybrid v7 or CG BlackLight shampoo (if your car is dark)

My top three


----------



## voon

Personally: Something like Sonax Autoshampoo. In many year of washing I see fairly little difference between good, normal shampoos. The Sonax does everything I need and is dirt cheap compared to some others. Besides that, it doesn't contain any weird extras and does not attack any waxes/sealants I know so far and gets off the surface real easy ... it's pretty perfect in my eyes.


----------



## Razormck

As a newbie have a look at Autoglym UHD shampoo. I used it recently and found it to be very good. Can be picked up at your local Halfords too.

Be prepared and make sure you have 2 buckets and good wash medium. Plenty of choice but I use dooka pad or microfibre madness pad. I’d also invest in a good drying towel once washed.

Once you step up your game make sure you hide your bank card.


----------



## JayMac

Auto-Wash is a really good shampoo, yesterday I used Dooka Wash which I haven’t used in a few months and it was brilliant, I forgot how good it was!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mawallace

I swear by AG's Bodywork Conditioner.


----------



## huxley309

Tbh it's a very personal thing, I love Duragloss 901 for it's suds and that sweet cherry scent.
Choccy wash is half decent for the money, but the best I've used is Garry Deans Perfect Soap, but it costs a fair whack.

Car Chem 1900:1 is meant to be the best for value, and it's near the top. I've bought the 5L container, but can't honestly comment, as I've promised myself to use up the others first.


----------



## matty.13

Shampoo is very subjective to the user . For the money and performance car chem and bilt hammer shampoo are fantastic . But my fav is the Adams shampoo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Commander2874

For me so far is Bathe+
Will be buying carpro reset next

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

CJohnson said:


> Dooka Wash is my go to and looking forward to trying the new shampoo that is in the pipeline


whys dooka bringing out a new one?

im currently using autoglym ultra high definition shampoo, very very slick and smells/foams up great
autoallure luxalure is good and adams is great too.


----------



## DanielRM

CarChem 1900:1 is a very good choice. You won't be disappointed


----------



## Andyblue

Auto Allure Luxallure shampoo is nice, Megs gold shampoo, AG shampoo / conditioner is nice, but doesn't foam up as much, Adams gets a very good following and ODK gets a good review as well


----------



## bigkahunaburger

Autoglym blue (pure shampoo) or their UHD posh one are both great.
Carpro Reset is incredible.
Bilt Hamber Auto Wash is great.
Waxaddict Pure is pricey but brilliant. Autoglym's UHD shampoo is similar. 
ODK Jet is great too.

I'm going to try the Adam's for the Summer day washes as it takes forever to dry out. It's designed to be used in American summers. Forensic Detailing John alerted me to this one. It looks fantastic.


----------



## Rob D 88

Bilt Hamber is ok but nothing special IMO. It's cheap and lasts forever but not one of my favourites.

Adams Shampoo is brilliant so is the Wash & Wax & Strip Wash!
ODK Jet again very good!
Waxaddict Pure Shampoo is brilliant too... It will take something special to beat these.


----------



## JAISCOSSIE

I’m using auto finesse lather atm, really rate it.


----------



## deez

There is no best, just what suits your preference and requirements.
Many individuals will choose to stick to a "Range" or "Brand", so that way you're using products that compliment each other. Whilst this isn't strictly necessary, you should be careful to not use products that could hinder your LSP, for example using a wax infused shampoo on a car protected with a ceramic coat will not yield the best from your chosen LSP (but equally it probably wouldn't harm it either).

If you choose to use a pure shampoo you can't really go wrong (pure as in no gloss enhancers, no extra magic that adds or tops up protection).
For pure Shampoo, I recommend the following in no specific order:
ODK Jet
Dodo Juice Born to be Mild
Angelwax Shampoo
Waxaddict Pure Shampoo


----------



## jamiepollock643

IMO my top 3

Gyeon Essence / Bathe
Car Pro Reset
Bilt Hamber Auto Wash

Any of those three will serve you very well.


----------



## Puntoboy

OvEr_KiLL said:


> whys dooka bringing out a new one?


The new shampoo is designed more for ceramic coated cars as it's slightly alkaline.


----------



## -Kev-

Envy car car shampoo for me. There isn't a 'best', although there are countless rebottled, watered down "brands" with silly price tags that people seem to love paying for lol


----------



## Puntoboy

-Kev- said:


> Envy car car shampoo for me. There isn't a 'best', although there are countless rebottled, watered down "brands" with silly price tags that people seem to love paying for lol


Without a doubt. It's funny watching people argue over which two products are the best when they are the same. They may just have a different colour and scent.

There are some unique brands out there though


----------



## Itstony

Ads_ClioV6 said:


> There is no perfect best shampoo as there are so many excellent shampoos on the market.Read cossiecols shampoo review thread


Spot on. Impatient newbies always ask these without having a search around as its all been asked a million times.Maybe one day people will accept most of us are creatures of habit and familiarity. We buy things as we wanted them to be as good as expected (or recommended) and find they aint. Do they then post on here, I was had over on that one, No, never:lol:
I am going to say fo the OP that whatever you buy will wash your car great, or well enough. 
We all at one time also wanted the best for our pride and joy, then realised the truth.
Most cases it's nothing to do with the product, it's the person.:thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

For example if you will use DJ wax best shampoo for you is DJ BTBM and if you will use Autoglym wax then AG shampoo best shampoo for you .


----------



## CarChem

*Thank you*

Thanks for the mentions guys


----------



## NorthantsPete

cant decide on BH autowash for its anto corrosive properties or soemthing like Bathe or Bathe plus

Bahte plus ive been told isnt great as itll leave a residue, but the same time itll get in places i cant see and protect them from rust


----------



## RS3

Depends what the shampoo is for and what LSP if any is on the car.
Auto wash has the advantage of having rust inhibitors built in so highly recommended I'd say.
If you are simply maintaining a coating, consider using the same brand shampoo.
For a strip wash consider garage therapy decon shampoo.
Reset is very effective and popular as are many others probably mentioned by others but I like gtechniq gwash, tac systems mystic bubble and car chem 1900:1 the budget option.


----------



## LeeH

Puntoboy said:


> Without a doubt. It's funny watching people argue over which two products are the best when they are the same. They may just have a different colour and scent.
> 
> There are some unique brands out there though


And which ones are these?


----------



## DistortedVision

mawallace said:


> I swear by AG's Bodywork Conditioner.


It was the shampoo I used when I first got into detailing and I think it's the worst shampoo I've ever used.


----------



## DistortedVision

I use CarChem 1900:1, Chemical Guys Glossworkz, Meguairs Gold Class and Meguiars NXT Generation. 

Glossworkz and Gold Class leave a nice finish. NXT is a pure shampoo that doesn't leave anything behind but it has the best cleaning power I've used.


----------



## Rowan83

Used loads of different ones over the past 15 years, my favourite at the moment is CarPro Reset..... cleans brilliant, leaves a lovely shine and the smell is fantastic!


----------



## NorthantsPete

RS3 said:


> Depends what the shampoo is for and what LSP if any is on the car.
> Auto wash has the advantage of having rust inhibitors built in so highly recommended I'd say.
> If you are simply maintaining a coating, consider using the same brand shampoo.
> For a strip wash consider garage therapy decon shampoo.
> Reset is very effective and popular as are many others probably mentioned by others but I like gtechniq gwash, tac systems mystic bubble and car chem 1900:1 the budget option.


yeah i went for bilt hamber as im have a mazda and for some reason event he door shuts are rusting, they appear to be exposed to the elements down wit the salt and crud, previous owner took zero care of the paint, so im correcting it to an acceptable level for a cheap car. Inevitably end in respraying them but no rush... may even choose stone chip instead!!


----------



## Midlife

I'm one of those who enjoys trying new shampoo products as they are relatively inexpensive.
In the past I've used Autoglym, Autofinesse,Meguairs,Car Chem,Bouncers, Wax Planets,Mitchell & King currently have Labocosmetica's Sempre and Gaarage Therapy one.
There are several I'd still like to test though enjoy the process of choosing.


----------



## 20vKarlos

I’ve been through quite a few and. One back to Car Chem 1900:1 as my go to… 

It’s probably the fact that it’s ultra slick and does exactly what’s in after at usually a cheaper cost to the rest.


----------



## GSVHammer

Car Chem 1900:1 - slick, good lather, cleans and real good value for money. 5L will last ages.


----------



## madstaff

Just ran out if my 1900:1 which I bought in a group buy years ago where you could choose the fragrance you wanted.

Can you still get it in different fragrances as I can not see the option to choose??
Looks as though it's one flavour and that's it now.


----------



## \Rian

madstaff said:


> Just ran out if my 1900:1 which I bought in a group buy years ago where you could choose the fragrance you wanted.
> 
> Can you still get it in different fragrances as I can not see the option to choose??
> Looks as though it's one flavour and that's it now.


Indeed just one flavour now


----------



## Subc

Tried most and my favourite has to be Duragloss ticked every box if you can get it.


----------



## galamaa

Korrek pro (black), born to be mild, duragloss with wax.


----------

